# Forever clever June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even though this is not about hunting, I don't know many owners other than hunters that use outdoor kennels.
June has learned how to climb to the top of the kennels.
She goes to a corner and just climbs till she reaches the top. She can't escape because it has a top, but she could get a foot through when climbing. Until I find a fix I can't kennel her. Her kennel is a welded wire powder coated one.
Has anyone else ever had the problem? I'm considering buying something that has smaller holes and can be welded to the inside.
She does not spend much time in her kennel, but it was nice if I was going to be gone most of a day. It also cuts her out of being boarded at the trainers.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Chicken wire perhaps, just the first 3 feet from the ground up?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was hoping someone had used something that was a heaver gauge, and could be welded to the inside of the kennel. I was trying to stay from light weight wire. Solid material is not a option, the kennels have to have airflow.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Feed stores and stores like Home Depot sell welded wire:
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&searchNav=true

Do you think this could be an option?

June is a smart girl


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks like most of Home depots stuff in a higher gauge (thin), Her kennel is 8 gauge wire, and I was hoping to find the same size with tiny openings. Something she can't get a foot through or tear up, while she figures out her climbing is short lived. So heavy gauge and smaller than a Vs foot. I'm going to look at Tractor Supply and McCoys, both carry heavy duty farm and ranch equipment. 
Just trying not to spend money on something that won't work, and considering buying her a shorter kennel. She only started this last week that I know of, and its only if I'm going to go do something good without her.
If I'm home she could careless.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Not what you had in mind, but I found these interesting looking rollers here http://www.k9kennelstore.com/Climbing-Prevention.html

I'm thinking you might be able to mount them inside the kennel 4 feet up or so. She wouldn't be able to climb under them because they'd stick out and if she jumped, she would slip. Not sure if the brackets it comes with would work with your kennel, but you could rig it with welds. Does that make sense?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Not what you had in mind, but I found these interesting looking rollers here http://www.k9kennelstore.com/Climbing-Prevention.html
> 
> I'm thinking you might be able to mount them inside the kennel 4 feet up or so. She wouldn't be able to climb under them because they'd stick out and if she jumped, she would slip. Not sure if the brackets it comes with would work with your kennel, but you could rig it with welds. Does that make sense?


I like the diamond shaped slot design in their kennels.
If it wasn't for the fact that she can get a foot through while climbing the welded wire on mine, and sustained a bad leg injury or break. I would just let her figure out on her own, that she can't escape and come with me. Mine have concrete floors and wire top to prevent it. Then a roof over that for shade.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The floors matter as well

for clean fast water clean ups

if your remote even with dogs

bears will want in if there stressed

We cover the tops grade 1 materials and have areas for sunshine

they need d'3s natural the best 

shade and clean fresh waters your set

My Brits


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She only spends a day or two in it a month for a extended amount of time. I like to go fishing at the bay and 10 hours is too long to have one in a crate. Other than that they are used to keep males from in heat females, during the week that it counts. I've always put them in kennels for a hour or two a week, just to keep them used to it. At least that's what I thought. They have sunlight in the very front, the rest is shaded. Dog houses with pads in them.

If I'm out of town for the weekend they go to the trainers.
I would rather not have to send June to a pet resort just to go fishing. She's my baby but she is still a hunting dog, and I should be able to kennel her on occasion.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------

